# Missing my best friend Rudy



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Don't even know where to start with this. Some of you may remember me and my best friend Rudy. Rudy was found right here on this site over 11 years ago. I have to say he was the best sole mate anyone could ask for. Rudy left me on May 19th. My daughter Cori got home and he had collapsed. He was rushed to the vet and they did 72 hours of steroids, no improvement. I spent may hours with him and involved a couple of animal communicators to confirm what I already knew, it was time to say good bye. Rudy has been my companion and hero for 11 years, and I miss him with all my heart. [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rudy looked like a fun dog. Rest in Peace boy


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's beautiful. Godspeed, Rudy.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

God bless you and Rudy. He will always be with you


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss of Rudy. It is such a hard thing to say good bye. Rest in peace Rudy. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## ShastinaMama (Sep 6, 2014)

It's never easy when they leave us for a bit. 

I wish him the sweetest games, best chewies, longest fields, and hope he finds a best friend in my Shade over there. 

:wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi Kay - I cannot believe that gorgeous "baby" Rudy would be 11, and hope that all the good memories you have with him soon replace the difficulty of the last. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Rudy. I know that he still watches over you from where he is strong and healthy.


----------

